
Facebook cancels its big San Francisco conference over coronavirus - caseysoftware
https://www.slashgear.com/facebook-cancels-its-big-san-francisco-conference-over-coronavirus-15609943/
======
syntaxing
Super surprised about this decision. I'm Asian American so my family was super
sure I was going to get sick at a conference I had to fly to last week if I
didn't wear a face mask. I didn't see any particular worry at the conference
itself. Definitely more hand sanitizer than before but overall, no one wore
any face masks besides a handful of Asian participants. Besides the media, I
haven't seen much concern for the coronavirus besides practicing the same
habits you always should during flu season.

------
picubedplus1
Interesting. I go to school in a very foreign-rich asian community (I'm asian,
but born in the US) and I feel like the coronavirus has gone out of control.
Given there's only been 1 case in my area, I have no concern.

However, I could see why conferences where people from all over the world in
one place could be a problem.

